# Here is a pic of our first striped queen.



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

So excited to have a striped queen. Yeah, silly, I know.










downhome


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Let me tell you...I don't think it's silly. We found our queen the 2nd time we checked and haven't seen her since but we keep looking! They are a busy bunch and everything looks good.


----------

